# New fence project - input needed.



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gearing up to completely redo all of the fencing on the farm. BIG job. Curious if anyone has used or boarded somewhere that uses Hotcote or White Lightning. The white polymer coated electric fencing like this.















I really like the looks of it and it's hot so it's pretty appealing. Just wondering if you like it (if you've used it), how it held up, etc. I plan to do 5 strands and heat top, middle & bottom. I want fence that will require minimal repair. We currently have horse/no climb/field fence and hot wire on most but a lot of the perimeter fences still have barbed wire and I can't wait to scrap that garbage. Whatever I go with, I want longevity and heat. Plan to use all wood posts, the t-posts I have are all going on the scrap pile too. Really would love the pretty vinyl coated wood rail fencing but to do all of my fence that way I would need to win the lotto first! Any opinions and insight are very welcome.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Subbing... I have to fence in my back 40


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Nobody? L, I guess I will post a review & pics for you when we get it done. Should have all the stuff in a couple weeks. Feel free to come help and bring Dig & fudge!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use the ramm fencing with the coated wire but it's not hot. I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What do you like & dislike about it FP?


----------

